
Show HN: Log Stuff, from the command line or anywhere (Part2) - _ao789
https://logstuff.statvoo.com/
======
_ao789
This is a follow on from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11353719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11353719)
with many new improvements.

I originally made this because I needed a tool to log things from servers with
zero setup and full SSL compatibility.

Please provide suggestions and feedback if you have any.

